# second hand cars



## Hephesus (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi Folks Chatting to the lady recently she suprised me on the cost of second hand cars. I am only wanting the average small car, could you shed some light on a few prices for 5 year old ones, I will not name any model as I do not know what is easily available. Ta


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

Hi Heph, yes the costs are surprisingly high, I've found. Only in LOS for 6 months a year for the next four years, I've decided against buying, so not the best person to advise. However... caveat emptor! Where I lived until last December was bang opposite a back street second-hand car dealer. Three wrecks would arrive, bits salvaged and miraculously glued together, and one shining machine emerge a few days later. 

But on Thai potholes, how long will it stay in one piece?


----------



## Acid_Crow (May 11, 2009)

Was looking at second hand cars myself, but after some looking around, I decided its better to buy a new one.


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

As a general observation I have always thought Thais do not seem to have an undrstanding of depreciation. They paid a lot for item X ten years ago, so they want their money back now. This is true of old condos as well as cars etc.


----------



## Acid_Crow (May 11, 2009)

I read somewhere that, since most thai people can't afford to buy a brand new car, there's a bigger demand for used cars. And as you know, when alot of people want something, the prices go up. Supply and demand.


----------



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

One thing is for sure. The mileage is almost always false! So don't believe the speedo reading old bean!
Buying a Toyota or a Honda is favourite as spares are freely available and not all that expensive. The repairers also seem familiar with them......


----------

